# *Contest On Mut With Prize Of Beauty Box*



## beaglette (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope everyone's having a good week!

I have been meaning to get around posting some things for sale but, frankly, I just don't care to dedicate the time to take pictures, list and respond to PM's-- I'm lazy that way!

So, I PM'd a mod and asked them if I could create a contest on MUT and the winner would be sent a beauty box. I'd much rather give my stuff away than let it go to waste or to spend the time listing it!

I'm certain I'll do this more than once but, for the first contest, there will not be much to it-- simply respond to this thread with anything, even a simple "hi" and you'll be entered to win! I'll accept the first 100 replies and I'll use random.org to randomally generate an interger. The person whose reply # corresponds to that interger is the winner.

The contest will run from tonight- midnight Friday, June 15, 2008 or after the first 100 replies, whichever comes first!

So, who is going to start us off with the first reply?






Hugs,

Brandi

P.S. Just so no one thinks this is "rigged", I PM'd the number chosen by random.org to a moderator here. I won't tell you which one because I don't want you bugging him/her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*DUHHH I FORGOT: ONE REPLY PER PERSON! And remember, every number has equal chance of being "the one" as the number is randomly picked by random.org!*


----------



## tuna_fish (Jun 12, 2008)

haha, I don't want to be the first because I'm sure that "1" isn't the number that was picked...but I'll start. can we post more than once?

this is very, very sweet of you!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 12, 2008)

Oohhh...this is so generous. BTW~ I just started receiving the freebies in the mail, from the coupons section, most of which you listed! Thanks!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2008)

That is very nice of you Brandi, thank you for doing this!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 12, 2008)

wow you are such a sweet heart!

Good karma coming your way!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Jun 12, 2008)

very cool idea =)!


----------



## esha (Jun 12, 2008)

that's neat.. thanks for it!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 12, 2008)

This is very sweet of you Brandi.


----------



## sali (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a really awesome idea!


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2008)

can i enter multiple times? can jeff enter? what about my dogs?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

how fun!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 12, 2008)

this is just uber, and I mean that - I'm not out for free goodies


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Brandi, what a wonderful idea!!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 12, 2008)

What a wonderful idea, that is very nice of you Brandi


----------



## Ricci (Jun 12, 2008)

Your so generous!


----------



## Kathy (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww...that's sweet of you! I'm already getting Lucky mag free for a year because of you! LOL! (If it ever starts showing up, that is).


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a good idea. I like giving my stuff away more than selling it. I gave two girls at work a bunch of tops I never wore



those poor things needed an owner that loved them.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL @ LaM.

Thanks B! this is a nice thing you are doing.


----------



## fiercely (Jun 12, 2008)

wow! that's so awesome! Thanks.



*crosses fingers*


----------



## Jinx (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay- I'm in!

Very awesome of you, Brandi!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 12, 2008)

first all the coupons, now this lol you're great. Oh and bmusing is great too lol i read it the other day


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay, fun!! Maybe I'll do something like this too, I have too much stuff!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I'm always in for contests, even when winning just means a pat on the back!!

good luck everyone!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure, why not?

Awesome thing to do




You've just given me an idea.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2008)

I think this is an awesome idea Brandi. Good luck to all the entrants.


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

hi:]

yay!!


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 12, 2008)

You are the absolute greatest of all time!!!


----------



## BabyG209 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a great idea, you're too sweet Brandi


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2008)

i like


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey this is a good idea..... Thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like LOL! T wants to win all the makeup! lol!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried doing a contest, but I guess it fell through....That's nice of you!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw, that is a very nice idea! How generous of you!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in! This is very nice.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very thoughtful and a great idea! GL to everyone


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2008)

How cool!! Thanks Brandi! You're such a sweetheart


----------



## Arielle123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow that's so nice of you


----------



## nlsphillips (Jun 12, 2008)

You are such a generous person!!!!! Thanks


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

HI beaglette








I think this is such a good idea.





I know I would not be comfortable selling my items, but a contest like this I could do!!

Maybe we'll see some more, in the weeks to come!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, how generous of you!!! IÂ´m in for sure lol


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, so sweet! *ponders if I even made the 100* but itis so amazing even if I didn't!

You rock!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 12, 2008)

Good idea hehe, very kind of you to be giving your stuff away


----------



## eric (Jun 12, 2008)

Ooooh I want in!! Thanks for being so generous!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 13, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats a nice idea. Oh and thanks for hooking us up with the freebie threads all the time


----------



## dinellh (Jun 13, 2008)

Count me in to! What a cool idea!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 13, 2008)

cool beans great idea


----------



## Jessica (Jun 13, 2008)

Great idea and very thoughtful


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! That is very nice of you! There will be one lucky and happy MUTer!


----------



## Annia (Jun 13, 2008)

This is so generous of you. I am sure someone will be very happy!


----------



## msmack (Jun 13, 2008)

Very cool idea~


----------



## AnitaNa (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha - I see a lot of people who haven't posted in awhile, post in this thread all of a sudden. Cheeky


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 13, 2008)

I know eh lol.

Hello from me! And thank you for doing this, so so thoughtful!!! I always enjoy reading your threads Beaglette, but I am lazy too and usually lurk around saying nothing lol. Sorry!!!


----------



## topdogg (Jun 13, 2008)

What a cool idea!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 13, 2008)

this is pretty cool, im in


----------



## beaglette (Jun 15, 2008)

Well seeing that there's no such Friday June 15 . . . DOH!

I meant to say Friday, June 13 and that time has passed!

And the winner is post #43. . . LauraFaye !

LauraFaye, please PM me with your info





Thanks for replying everyone! I am going to start a new contest here shortly as soon as I figure out what the contest should be! Ha!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Aprill (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric (Jun 15, 2008)

Mannnnn I was only 1 post too late!!!! Thanks again so much for doing this Brandi, its very generous of you and its so much fun!!! And congrats to LauraFaye for winning, let us know what you get!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 15, 2008)

How fun!!!!


----------



## MissElaine (Jun 15, 2008)

YAY! This should be FUN!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow I'm so excited! Didn't see Brandi's post until now hehe


----------



## McRubel (Jun 15, 2008)

What a sweet idea!


----------



## Jinx (Jun 20, 2008)

Umm. Was there a winner for this one? Weren't there 2 contests running?





Or am I still flustered by the brief appearance of the sun here??


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/1410827-post58.html

The winner for this contest. There is another one running though!!


----------

